# Liver Recipes



## Bangbang (Mar 15, 2005)

Check these out..

http://www.basic-recipes.com/r/liv/


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks bang, but the two chopped liver recipes are not GOOD ones, no schmaltz (rendered chicken fat) which is mandatory in a good chopped liver.  I usually broil, not fry, the liver, and never use beef liver, only calves or chicken, personal taste.  I had not idea that liver had taken such a culinary twist, some interesting titles.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Bar b q liver is really good too.Done in the oven.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 17, 2005)

*Curious about schmaltz*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> thanks bang, but the two chopped liver recipes are not GOOD ones, no schmaltz (rendered chicken fat) which is mandatory in a good chopped liver.  I usually broil, not fry, the liver, and never use beef liver, only calves or chicken, personal taste.  I had not idea that liver had taken such a culinary twist, some interesting titles.


nogeskog, what do you mean no schmaltz?  You fry the liver in schmaltz?  I didn't think that was good for person?  Something about cholesterol (spelling?). What is recipe you use with chicken fat.  Thanks.  First time heard of this.  You got my curiousity.  In fact, most o the time you do.


----------

